# Southwest Chief & Kansas City Station



## Pam (Jun 13, 2016)

My husband will be taking me and our two sons to Union Station in Kansas City on June 25th to catch the Southwest Chief. Does anyone know if he is allowed to wait with us on the platform until the train arrives?


----------



## Eric S (Jun 13, 2016)

In my experiences at Kansas City, only ticketed passengers are permitted on the platform and they have often checked tickets at the door.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 13, 2016)

Pam said:


> My husband will be taking me and our two sons to Union Station in Kansas City on June 25th to catch the Southwest Chief. Does anyone know if he is allowed to wait with us on the platform until the train arrives?


Nope. The Small Bus Station like waiting room (very bright lightning and uncomfortable benches) and the ticket counter and baggage room are located inside a wing of the magnificent Union Station and are connected to the Platform by a Catwalk and Stairs with an elevator @ the end of the catwalk.

Passengers line up between the ticket counter and the waiting room, and only Ticketed Passengers are allowed to go through the door to the catwalk and on down to the platform to board.


----------



## Pam (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks for the information. We have never taken the train before, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 13, 2016)

Pam said:


> Thanks for the information. We have never taken the train before, so I wasn't sure.


Pam, many of the smaller stations (including the one where I board) have no restrictions at all to access the platform. But every large city I have been in checks tickets at the door where the platform is accessed.

Here's my station, LOL (Chemult, OR):


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 13, 2016)

WFH has no restrictions on when or who is on the platform. The platform is still used for crew changes for all trains through the area.


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 13, 2016)

oregon pioneer said:


> Pam said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the information. We have never taken the train before, so I wasn't sure.
> ...


Some improvements since I was last there. I'm visiting a friend in Eugene shortly, and we were going to do an up-and-back with a motel in Chemult.

I guess it could be done the other way, but if 11 is late, you'll not have much time to spend in Eugene.


----------

